# Toddler constant drinks water throughout night



## myoungalfaro (Jul 3, 2015)

Hi.
Have any of you experience (and hopefully resolved) the underlying issue(s) for your baby/toddler needing/wanting to drink water throughout the night? 

Our 2.5 year old son wakes-up about every 1.5 hours and cries for water. We give him a 4 oz bottle of water and usually that is enough water for him to drink and return to sleep (for another 1.5 hrs). Sometimes he demands more water. 

In the past, our son has had several UTIs, but we have a protocol to prevent those. He drinks lots of water every night even when he doesn't have a UTI. 

We tested our son for diabetes, but found that he only has a slight issue with a trace amount of undigested sugars (plus we have a low sugar/carb diet as it is).

Aside from an issue related to UTIs or Diabetes, can you recommend any other paths to explore. 

From two tired parents and a happy but tired toddler, thanks.


----------



## ian'smommaya (Jun 7, 2004)

I am sure that you are ensuring that your toddler drinks enough water during the day, correct?


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Do you live in a dry climate or does your AC dry out the air a lot? My husband grew up in desert and needed to wake up and drink water as a kid. More water during the day may help, and if your air is dry, a humidifier in his room. Also, he'll soon be old enough to wake up and drink a sippy cup alone, you can start trying to get him in the habit by leaving him some water next to the bed and reminding him to pick it up and drink it when he wakes.


----------

